# National Police Misconduct Statistics and Reporting Project



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.injusticeeverywhere.com/

The site is an interesting and to be honest, depressing read.  

However their statistics are rather interesting.
*Understanding and Improving The 2009 NPMSRP Reporting  Maps*


Short version:
You're more likely to run into bad cops on the East coast than west coast, and the prairie states are pretty safe.

Overall, there's few areas that are really "corrupt". 
Most places, you'll most likely to run into an honest and hard working cop than a jerk.

California and Texas are the worst, the NE states and prairie states the best. Top worst honors seem to go to DC however.

There are a lot of maps that seek to balance out complaints, convictions, population and LEO density, etc.  

An interesting read, and tied in with FBI stats as well.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jan 22, 2010)

Immediately, the website name of injusticeeverywhere.com sets off some alarms about being overly-biased.  But I will definitely check out the report, thanks.


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2010)

I will admit some of the intonations of the site make me cringe a bit, but the numbers make me wonder about a few things.  I have to go with what I know (New England) but I'd wonder about what folks (esp. the LEOs here) think of the overall situation.   


RI 10 546.56
Wow.  Now...maybe the LEOs in Rhode Island are doing a helluva job...and my hat is off to them if they are.  But...this sounds more like issues being swept under the rug.  

Yes, its a tiny state, but this is also (my apologies to all the Ocean Staters) the state in New England that has the most under-performing schools, unemployment that is twice as high as others and seemingly the most issues with corruption.

(Comments?)




NH 17 935.31
This sounds high.  I'd like to know how many of these events are legitimate concerns, and how much is asshattery from the bloggers (we have a few organized groups) that have put down roots here and are intentionally giving our LEOs a hard time so they can record it and post it on the internet.

(Comments?)




MA 133 1130.50
This is pretty damn disturbing, but not for the obvious reason.

If their per-incident (not per-capita) map is correct, highest actual count of incidents aren't in the city of Boston.  

The highest incidents are in New Bedford/Fall River (dark purple blob down by Rhode Island).  2nd highest Essex County (bright red blob in the northeastern part of the state) which has a very large population.  I supect there are a few incidents from the cities across the county, but most are from Lawrence/Methuen and Lynn. 

This to me is very disturbing.  The cities (other than Boston) that I mentioned are all industrial cities that never recovered from manufacturing leaving the northeast.  The cities aren't gentrifying, incomes are low, crime rates are high.  In addition, each city has a large percentage of newer Americans that do not have a good command of the English language, which makes for an additional challege with regards to language barriers.

I have heard for awhile that the police departments in these towns, particularly New Bedford are strained beyond belief.  Perhaps this is a metric of how bad the situation is.   Is there a way out?


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm..anything from a website titled "INJUSTICE EVERYWHERE" seems to be pre-judged in my opinion.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 22, 2010)

And like most statistics this report is only looking at the "easy" numbers; number of reports, number of officers, population density..stuff you can find on google. What it leaves out is what particular departments are experiencing the most reports. What is the size of the departments the reports are coming from, what is the income level of the officers in these particular cases, what are the departmental oversights like? Are these reports peculiar to specific agencies (municipal, county, state?). What is the training level in each state? etc.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 25, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> And like most statistics this report is only looking at the "easy" numbers; number of reports, number of officers, population density..stuff you can find on google. What it leaves out is what particular departments are experiencing the most reports. What is the size of the departments the reports are coming from, what is the income level of the officers in these particular cases, what are the departmental oversights like? Are these reports peculiar to specific agencies (municipal, county, state?). What is the training level in each state? etc.



Good and important questions.

I worry about sites like this making law-abiding citizens cop-shy rather than supportive, though I suppose most demons have a purpose.


----------

